# Gavin bikes



## rob.char

I want to buy a road bike but like most other people I'm on a budget. Im 20 years old have been riding mountain bikes since I can remember. I know everyone says go to a local bike shop to get fitted, etc. I went and they all brought out $1,000+ bikes just trying to put me out the door with something I feel I don't need. I have absolutely no problems putting bikes together and taking them apart. I've grown to avoid local bike shops. Sorry for any shop owners reading my thread. Anyway...

I was fitted on a 52cm frame at both shops. One shop put me on a high end Giant the other a Cannondale caad9 52cm. How much does a road bike vary on effective horizontal top tube length from frame to frame? Along with basic frame geometry?

Now, the Gavin bikes (www.gavinbikes.com) look very well spec'd for the price. Has anyone used one of these bikes/frames? What do you think? Only catch I see is what if something goes wrong with the frame, website says lifetime warranty. They use 7005Al, is this good for a road bike? Does anyone know the weight of the full bikes I like the Nuovo.

Any input is helpful Thanks alot.


----------



## clydebrown

*Happy with purchase*

Hey Rob,

It's been a while since your post, if you haven't already purchased I bought a gavin durus from here http://www.roadbikeoutlet.com/road-bikes/gavin-durus-shimano-2200-sti.html and I'm very happy with the bike. It's rides as well as any Trek I've owned.

-Clyde


----------



## djholum4752

rob.char said:


> I want to buy a road bike but like most other people I'm on a budget. Im 20 years old have been riding mountain bikes since I can remember. I know everyone says go to a local bike shop to get fitted, etc. I went and they all brought out $1,000+ bikes just trying to put me out the door with something I feel I don't need. I have absolutely no problems putting bikes together and taking them apart. I've grown to avoid local bike shops. Sorry for any shop owners reading my thread. Anyway...
> 
> I was fitted on a 52cm frame at both shops. One shop put me on a high end Giant the other a Cannondale caad9 52cm. How much does a road bike vary on effective horizontal top tube length from frame to frame? Along with basic frame geometry?
> 
> Now, the Gavin bikes (www.gavinbikes.com) look very well spec'd for the price. Has anyone used one of these bikes/frames? What do you think? Only catch I see is what if something goes wrong with the frame, website says lifetime warranty. They use 7005Al, is this good for a road bike? Does anyone know the weight of the full bikes I like the Nuovo.
> 
> Any input is helpful Thanks alot.


I've had a Gavin Acele for a couple of months now, and I'm more than satisfied with it. It rides well, is fast, has good components, a beautiful frame, and I haven't had any problems with it so far. I would definitely recommend going with a Gavin as opposed to the more popular brands like Trek. Treks are all well and good, but are extremely overpriced. A comparable Trek to my Gavin costs almost twice as much, yet they pretty much have all the same components (and when not the same, the Gavin has better). So when it comes down to it, if you buy a Trek that's comparable to my bike (like a 2.1), you're pretty much paying at least $500 for the "Trek" painted on the frame and some lesser quality components. I would definitely recommend getting a Gavin.


----------



## Lifelover

WHOO HOO!

New meat.

This is just like the early days. Maybe in a year or two Garvin will have their own sub forum!

All kidding aside. A friend of mine was just talking about these at the shop the other day. Seems as though someone purchased one and it arrived in really poor condition. Took the lead mechanic hours to get it right. He also had some serious concerns with weld quality.:thumbsup:


----------



## double a ron

I purchased a Gavin Durus to complete a cancer ride event. I have been extremely pleased with the bike, several months of training and 200km over two days and not a single mechanical issue.

I have been a mountain biker for over a decade, and I ride higher end equipment, but I needed a decent budget bike for events like this, and the Gavin fit the bill perfectly and performed flawlessly, and trust me if it didn't it would be in the trash. I assembled two bikes in 1.5 hours, no issues on assembly.

In addition, I am a certified welding inspector in the oil and gas industry, and the welding on both the bikes we purchased would pass any day of the week. I wouldn't take the word of a bike shop employee on the quality of a bike that was not purchased in their store, definetely not on an excellently priced online bike that would steal their business if you catch my drift..............


----------



## Le Wrench

Call me a cynical old coot, but of course this is all speculation...

New members with just "1" post all post glowing replies to Gavin bikes who happen to find this thread?

Lifeover with 2,586 post mentions and questions the quality of a Gavin bike weld, and then presto chango... a new member registers in 3 hours that happens to be a certified welder and a Gavin happy bike customer who then vouches for the weld quality of the frame?

Like I said, I can't say for sure that these post are planned replies, but I am just saying.
I used to work for a website company and the marketing dept hired internet street teams and viral marketers to infiltrate forum messageboards. This just looks very familar. The verbose and glowing testimonials, no photos of the actual product, specific replies to critical posts, members with just 1 or 2 posts with new registration dates, etc...

If I am wrong, then ignore my cynical thought and my apologies.
If I am right, then you need to be suave about going about this.


----------



## BlueMasi1

Couldn't agree more! Very suspicious.


----------



## double a ron

No it's cool, I'm a complete cynic also, I have been a long time lurker, but yeah first time poster, but coincidentily a first time road rider also explaining why only one post.....I agree it totally looks suspicious.

Here is a link to the Ride to Conquer Cancer we did this past weekend, my profile....

https://www.conquercancer.ca/site/TR/Events/Alberta2009?px=1876206&pg=personal&fr_id=1282

Here is a pic of us at the finish.




And ah, what the heck, here are my API qualifications, 510 is pressure vessels and 570 is pressure piping, I work in Calgary, Gavin is in Florida, I can assure you I don't work for Gavin..... 

https://qp.api.org/icpinspectorsearch/ICPResultsForm.asp?ID=11224


Oh and if you feel like sponsoring, we're doing it next year as well.....


----------



## double a ron

I just noticed the other two folks who liked Gavin also only had 1 post, no wonder I looked like a spammer...........

I will post more pics of the bike later, and if anyone wants to come up to Calgary for next years ride we are recruiting!!


----------



## double a ron

As promised, a few more pics of us and the bikes...........





The yellow flag indicates the rider is a cancer survivor!!


----------



## Ventruck

This topic has been looking suspicious in my eyes as well. The in-depth response (no offense) also can raise suspicions if looked at in such a way. Even the reviews at their only online retailer (roadbikeoutlet.com, doesn't have much of a selection beyond Gavin) are of astronomical praise.

Anyhoo, I'm taking it that the lower prices come through the components. Their carbon bike runs with a mix of Tiagra/105 - something that I almost never see. The Nuovo looks like an Acele with some aero bars slapped on and lower grade components (2200...). Eh, not get going with bashing, but I wouldn't know of anyone who'd take them seriously. Only someone who's comepletely oblivious to cycling, on a budget, and wants to claim they've got a "Triathalon" or a "Racing Bike". Sorry. Not saying thier bikes are completely useless, though, as the rider has the bigger say in riding performance.


----------



## double a ron

No doubt the components are why the bike is affordable, you have to look beyond what the drivetrain is, and look at things like bottom bracket, hubs etc that are total no-name. I have never, and will never say Gavin bikes are competative with high priced road bikes, or state that they are racing bikes, I was basically just defending that the low price is not a result of poor quality. 

My opinion of the bikes is that for someone on a budget, someone totally new to cycling, or someone like me that needs a road bike for 200km once per year they are a great option rather then buying used or dropping 2-3 times as much on a new trek-giant-specialized etc.

I'm out.


----------



## mjregier

double a ron said:


> No doubt the components are why the bike is affordable, you have to look beyond what the drivetrain is, and look at things like bottom bracket, hubs etc that are total no-name. I have never, and will never say Gavin bikes are competative with high priced road bikes, or state that they are racing bikes, I was basically just defending that the low price is not a result of poor quality.
> 
> My opinion of the bikes is that for someone on a budget, someone totally new to cycling, or someone like me that needs a road bike for 200km once per year they are a great option rather then buying used or dropping 2-3 times as much on a new trek-giant-specialized etc.
> 
> I'm out.


I agree with Ron. I know I'm a brand new, 1 time post which is pretty suspicious sorry. I just bought a Gavin Acele a week and a half ago. It got to Olathe Kansas in 6 days, i took it to the bike shop and it was ready to ride 8 days after I ordered it. I took it out for the first time today and it was amazing. I spent a total of 750 bucks between the bike, extra tube, bottle cage, cat-eye, under seat bag, tools for bike, and the labor to put it all together. It has 105 derailuer in the back, and the rest is tiagra. I also had the local bike shop weight it and it was 23.4 after everything was added on (I ride a 58 cm). 

I know this is suspicious, sorry like i said before. Also I just want to say today was my first time ever on a road bike, but so far my experience has been awesome. Great deal, Fast shipping, bike came in perfect condition, and ride number 1 i only mildy slowed down my buddy that has a FELT with dura-ace/ultregra components that has been riding for about 6 months now.


----------



## Ride-Fly

double a ron said:


> No doubt the components are why the bike is affordable, you have to look beyond what the drivetrain is, and look at things like bottom bracket, hubs etc that are total no-name. I have never, and will never say Gavin bikes are competative with high priced road bikes, or state that they are racing bikes, I was basically just defending that the low price is not a result of poor quality.
> 
> My opinion of the bikes is that for someone on a budget, someone totally new to cycling, or someone like me that needs a road bike for 200km once per year they are a great option rather then buying used or dropping 2-3 times as much on a new trek-giant-specialized etc.
> 
> I'm out.


Aaron is legit. The other guys, not so much!!! Just perused Aaron's blog- congrats on the ride and glad to read that your wife beat cancer!!! I can't imagine what you and your wife went through but I hope no one has to in the near future. Someday, cancer will be a thing of the past. Thanks for sharing and keep coming by RBR to say hi and join in on the conversations! Ride ON!!!


----------



## Frith

I'll never look at a Gavin bike based solely on some of the responses on this thread. Planting shills on a forum that's designed to give honest appraisals is about as slimey as it gets. 

Two early on and then one more recently just to drag the thread out of zombie land.

Double A Ron. You seem legit and good work with the charity! 

As far as Gavin bikes go... don't buy one unless you like companies that employ sleazy marketing techniques.


----------



## MountainExpress

Hyberbole?! From a seller? Or a maker? How unheard of..."our Walks On Water carbon is superior to NASA standards..we put Lance on the Moon!" 
Come off it, you lot, you paid too much and hate it.
Along comes a bargain basement brand and you wilt.
Make a Million posts. Or 2 million. Credibility is not about volubility.
Go ride over the Wolf Creek pass...on your Malvin Star fixed wheel. 
Love, MountainExpress


----------



## MCF

Yet another new poster....MountainExpress, how long have you worked for Gavin??


----------



## MountainExpress

*Gavin..why I'm their CEO!*

I have been on 2 wheels since 1968, but never once worked for Gavin cycles. If they wanted someone to join their team I'd be happy, since the entire cycling world knows that current bikes have become laughable in price terms. Everyone knows this but few have courage to admit it. The zoom factor on advertising material has gone to childish lengths in recent decades. Everyone also knows that a great rider will do well anyway. A well-prepared athlete will prevail, the truly talented will soar. The bike is just a conveyance. Lance rides stock by the way (I had to say that. That fine man has become a cipher, as if great tourists before him never existed. The "wanker" factor in public relations is also too high. We should tell them to their faces: "you are full of merde.")
True riders know I speak with whole heart on these matters. The rest are yuppies on pricey puppies. 

Now, go climb over K2 on your 1910 steel-framed Ornithopter or bust.


----------



## anthro88

there is a positive and negative feedback on this bikes:
Positive: this bikes might have decent performance. as for the value they may become like the motobecane that were so cheap and then just recently went very high in value.
Negative: this might be a cheap bike that never makes it, also the resale value will always be much lower than a used reputable brand so probably not the best investment if you want to sell it down the road.
I guess we'll have to wait and see. curios if there are any honest riders out there who have used these bikes for sometime now.


----------



## MountainExpress

The one thing I know is true, that even though something like a Gavin Linea may be the only way a normal person ()normal income) without sponsorship will ever own a carbon framed bike, there is a downside. That is year-on-year production. A better-known brand will have a new model, trying to keep up with the other makers. Someone like Gavin can decide "oh, well, we're just not making a Linea for 2010..it's our 2009 model." Oh, I see. Right. Why? I don't get it. They have a chance to open up a market to people who want to race at their best on a quality bike, then can it, by cutting availability of their best machine. Seems nuts to me. Thanks to all the previous posters too, you guys can put up with my jokes. But I am hot under the collar about prices. I do believe we all pay too much.


----------



## musicmaster

Whats with all of the one post wonders?


----------



## jimlmackjr

I have a 2009 Gavin Durua and the only problem i have is that spokes keep comming loose but i fix that problem by carring a spoke wrench in my tire bag. you will know they are comming loose when u start hearing a suttle viburation noise.

But over all for the price i would buy another well i am lookig at the FULL carbon one know so we will see in about 6 month how that one rides


----------



## brians647

musicmaster said:


> Whats with all of the one post wonders?


Well, you see.. they were lurking for years, but when they came upon this Gavin thread while randomly perusing page 28 of this forum, their passionate feelings about Gavin bikes just couldn't be contained any longer...
(not talking about Ron here)
If it walks like a bull, and talks like a bull... beware what's coming out the back end - you don't want to step in it.


----------



## Ventruck

*Overstatement...if it's not another joke.*



MountainExpress said:


> The one thing I know is true, that even though something like a Gavin Linea may be the only way a normal person ()normal income) without sponsorship will ever own a carbon framed bike....


Perhaps you're not a fan for used, but when played right you get so much more bang for the buck...Carbon isn't from the moon or anything. It's from overseas. Nothing too rare and arcane for a "normal" person to obtain.


----------



## gettingintotriathlons

so, I'm 100% new to this thread, and this entire blog site (just to get that out of the way right away since you all have your thoughts about the one post wonders) anyway, as my screenname says, I'm getting into triathlons and I am on a tight budget (buying a house). I like the idea of carbon fiber because in my opinion it rides very well. Can anyone give me their thoughts about the bike. I understand some of the components aren't great, but the high ticket items are very nice. In my opinion, if the bike is horrible, I can get my money back by parting out the bike. I would really like to know anything that anyone has to say about their experience with the performance of the bike. (I actually run a Marketing Department for a company so i found all the posts to be very funny the first time i read them)


----------



## shoch87

So, this is my first post and I did just register...With that said, I stumbled upon this thread through a google search. I have been looking at the gavin fixed gear bikes on ebay that are offered through roadbikeoutlet.com

Anyways, I am getting ready to purchase one right now. I used to compete in triathlons and am relatively knowledgeable about bikes. I am an elementary teacher and don't have 1,000 sitting around for a name brand track bike.

I will post regarding my experience with the bike as soon as I get it. They said it will ship out today if I order it by 10. I should get it within three days (Monday) and I will assemble it and ride it on Monday.

I will let you guys know my honest opinion as soon as I get the bike. hope this will help some. Best of luck to anyone else considering a purchase.

- Stephen in Connecticut


----------



## Ventruck

gettingintotriathlons said:


> I understand some of the components aren't great, but the high ticket items are very nice. In my opinion, if the bike is horrible, I can get my money back by parting out the bike.


. . .what?


----------



## shermes

I've been looking for a new bike and I was going to buy a trek because I heard they make good bikes but after finding this thread I will run out and buy a gavin bike. I love the interweb.


----------



## COtri

I've been wondering about this to, i just went to my first triathlon, and i felt a little ridiculous on a jaguar bike that was never ment to be ridden, when there were riders around me who had disc brakes and three thousand dollar bike frames. While im not super-serious, im not sure if a gavin nuovo is the right bike. I've seen a LOT of mixed reviews.


----------



## COtri

thats the jaguar by the way...


----------



## dahut

anthro88 said:


> there is a positive and negative feedback on this bikes:
> Positive: this bikes might have decent performance. as for the value they may become like the motobecane that were so cheap and then just recently went very high in value.
> Negative: this might be a cheap bike that never makes it, also the resale value will always be much lower than a used reputable brand so probably not the best investment if you want to sell it down the road.
> I guess we'll have to wait and see. curios if there are any honest riders out there who have used these bikes for sometime now.


From what little I know, the Gavin is like all the other bikes coming out of the Asian factories. AL frame, no name carbon fork and mid-grade Shimano comps. Bunches of little Asians cranking out frames for the assembly shops to hang parts on, with a few lemons, poorly supported, along the way. No surprises here.

Is it ride worthy? Yes, indeed. The same as the other, big-name bikes? No. 
You get more than metal and rubber with the name brands. 
Is the Gavin enough bike to satisfy the buyer it appeals to - most likely.

I see one on my area Craigslist for $600. I'd buy it at half that. Used, for resale at full price? I think he's fallen off it and conked his head. I can hear him now... "But I've got that much in it!..."


----------



## Ventruck

*Since this thread was brought back to life again...*



COtri said:


> I've been wondering about this to, i just went to my first *triathlon*, and i felt a little ridiculous on a* jaguar bike* that was never ment to be ridden, when there were riders around me who had* disc brakes* and three thousand dollar bike frames.


:eek6: Crazy.

So, how did you do in the triathlon on the Jag? Looks comfortable at least.


----------



## dahut

I offered the owner of the Gavin Acele I mentioned on my Craigslist $400 - and she has countered with $450.

Here's what she says: "I bought this bike brand new last year for my 1st ever Triathlon which included a 26 mile bike ride. I haven't ridden it at all since. This bike has at most about 200 miles on it! I'm am also including an emergency kit fully equipped with CO2 cartridge and spare tube. I am about 5'9 and should fit anyone around that height or taller."

Model: ACELE 2009
Sizes: 58cm
Color: Gray
Frame: Aero 7005 Double Butted Aluminum
Fork: 700C 12k Carbon Fiber Fork
Shifters: Shimano *Tiagra STI Integrated Brake/Shifter*
Front Derailleur: Shimano Tiagra
Rear Derailleur: *Shimano 105*
Cassette: Shimano CS-HG50
Chain: Shimano HG50
Hubs: KT
Rims: Alexrims R450 double walled w/ CNC machined sides
Tires: Kenda K-191 700c x 23c
Brakes: Tektro R530 dual-pivot w/ quick release
Headset: FSA
Handlebar: Kalloy 6061
Saddle: Velo
Seatpost: Kalloy UNO
Stem: Kalloy

Pretty standard stuff for the price point. Decent gearset, if not top drawer. But its a roadie - not set up for racks or fenders. And its a Gavin that will never resell for the $450, parted out or not.
I really am wanting a commuter and the price isn't sweet enough to sway me off my purpose. Im guessing that come tomorrow, I'll tell her so and take a pass.


----------



## kulsource

my buddy had one, really poor quality.


----------



## asherstash1

this thread is funny. bring back the stasi inquistion of posters!! poor op lol, if hes not bought a bike yet, he might as well cut out the middleman (who i assume is called gavin) a skip to chinese thread, and build his own chinese/ebay ride as he's competent, much more fun


----------



## Vibe

anyone here with a gavin acele with over 500 miles on it?

i am looking to buy my first road bike

i'm looking to get a used trek 1.2 (if i am lucky enough to find one)
gavin acele 
felt f95


----------



## dahut

Vibe said:


> anyone here with a gavin acele with over 500 miles on it?
> 
> i am looking to buy my first road bike
> 
> i'm looking to get a used trek 1.2 (if i am lucky enough to find one)
> gavin acele
> felt f95


Long time getting back to this one. I have an Acele with twice your 500 miles on it. Nice bike for the used money I got it for ($400). Its the same one I got last year. Woudl I buy it new? Well, I think I'd select another. I say that because the bike is not setup for racks - to me that is important. I commute on my road bikes, you see. 13 miles each way over open, country roads.

The stock tires are crap Kenda gummies, and soon went to the spares pile. I'm running 28cm Continentals on the rear and 25cm's on the front. There is not enough clearance to go 
to a bigger tire on the rear, or I would.

My only complaint with the bike as supplied is the Tiagra shifters, particularly the front derailluer control. It has gotten a bit flaky and I suspect the low end cogs inside are giving out. Not a major job to replace.
The frame and other components have held up fine, though, and have given no issues. 

When I do replace the shifter, I'll go to 105's and replace the front derailluer, too.
By seasons end, this year I expect Ill be looking at a new wheel, too. But again, these replacements are ME tinkering, not any shortcoming of the supplied equipment.


----------



## dleonard-3

I'm a first time poster too, so take it for what it's worth. I'm also looking for a good quality, but low cost road bike for efficient commuting and weekend touring. I've been really put off by the extremely high cost of bikes at all of my local shops, so I've always bought the kind of bikes that make the elitists cringe. When I read a few glowing reviews about Gavin bikes being good quality at fair prices, I started checking into what they offered when compared to other brands. Needless to say, I can't find a "NAME BRAND" bike that is set up with the same equipement at anywhere near the price I can get a Gavin. I also understand and accept the fact that once I buy one, I'm on my own and should never expect any customer service - that's just how it is with mail order.

The problem I have with Gavin is being able to actually get ahold of one. I've only found two online outlets that supposedly sell them, and they are out of stock on the Acele and Linea. They claim they will have a complete assortment in May 2011, but who knows for sure. I think it's a sad statement for a new and upcoming company like Gavin to let their only outlets run out of bikes to sell. For Pete's sake, get to work and crank out the bikes we want to pay for.

I bought a Nouvo for my wife, and it should be delivered this coming Thursday. I'm excited and very curious to see how it works out, and I'll let you know.


----------



## dahut

dleonard-3 said:


> I'm a first time poster too, so take it for what it's worth. I'm also looking for a good quality, but low cost road bike for efficient commuting and weekend touring. I've been really put off by the extremely high cost of bikes at all of my local shops, so I've always bought the kind of bikes that make the elitists cringe. When I read a few glowing reviews about Gavin bikes being good quality at fair prices, I started checking into what they offered when compared to other brands. Needless to say, I can't find a "NAME BRAND" bike that is set up with the same equipement at anywhere near the price I can get a Gavin. I also understand and accept the fact that once I buy one, I'm on my own and should never expect any customer service - that's just how it is with mail order.
> 
> The problem I have with Gavin is being able to actually get ahold of one. I've only found two online outlets that supposedly sell them, and they are out of stock on the Acele and Linea. They claim they will have a complete assortment in May 2011, but who knows for sure. I think it's a sad statement for a new and upcoming company like Gavin to let their only outlets run out of bikes to sell. For Pete's sake, get to work and crank out the bikes we want to pay for.
> 
> I bought a Nouvo for my wife, and it should be delivered this coming Thursday. I'm excited and very curious to see how it works out, and I'll let you know.


Im not at all sure I would call Gavin an "up and coming" company. To be frank, they sell Asian cookie cutter bikes with off the shelf components. As far as I can determine they get their allotment from the factory and they sell them through only a few distribution points. When they run out, they're out. I certainly dont see them setting the cycling world on fire. In that they are bucking the big names.

Where they shine is at their low price point. The thing is, you can get as good or better component set-up with the Gavin than the low end bikes from the big names.


----------



## jerrycan42

23.4 pounds for an Aluminum frame and carbon fork? Either that is just wrong or that thing is a pig. My bike (http://imgur.com/a/BGz5l), an 88 all steel lugged double butted tange Allez with Tiagra Brifters weighs in at a hefty 21.6 lbs on a trade scale.


----------



## dleonard-3

I've got nothing but bad to report on my Gavin purchase so far. I ordered a Nouvo for my wife, and an Acele for me. Two weeks go by, and I don't hear anything about my order so I contact the seller, U-Buyit, and they inform me that the Acele is currently out of stock. They offer to sell me another Nouvo in my size, but I really wanted the Acele so I just tell them to cancel that part of the order and go ahead and ship my wife's Nouvo. Another week goes by with me checking the UPS tracking number every day, until finally it says the bike has been delivered to my front porch. I call my wife who has the day off and ask her if the bike is there, and she says no. I told her to check the porch, and there it is. The UPS guy didn't even ring the doorbell. He just threw the box out of the truck and got the hell out of there. Anyway, my wife opened the box and immediately found that the rear wheel was taco'd in the box. When I got home I checked it out, and it looked like someone had stacked a 55 gallon drum on the side of the box...........well that explains that. I contacted UPS & filed a damaged package claim, and I emailed the seller. They responded by asking for photos of the damaged items, so I unpacked everything to do a damage inventory. I found that the frame was also bent, and the front wheel was also bent and needed to be re-trued. Another week went by and UPS finally called me and asked that the bike be re-packaged and ready to be picked up the next day. Not a problem. They picked it up the next day and left my wife with a receipt. I checked my credit card account and found that the seller had charged me for both bikes, so I emailed the seller to please refund the money for the bike that was cancelled. I got no response, so I called my credit card and after explaining everything to three different people, they said they would credit the entire amount back to my account and they would work with the seller if anything else was needed. So overall, I got nothing but headaches and wasted time. And I still don't have the bike I want.


----------



## papainct1

I purchased a Gavin Acele bike March, 2011 from u-buyit.com, Hoze Enterprises, because I thought it was a good deal and just what I had wanted after looking at the listed specs and the detailed closeup pictures they showed of the bike. It was $590 and included a helmet. To my surprise when I got the bike many if not really most of the components on the bike were not at all as listed and shown on the website, pretty much the only thing that came as listed was the color. Oh, and I got the helmet over 6 weeks later but they sent the wrong size, lol. When I tried to straighten this all out with customer service I was told I could return the bike if I wasn't happy but I would not only have to pay the shipping for the return but also a 15% restocking fee, over $100 outa my pocket. So they advertize one thing, ship another, and then make money on it no matter what they send? After repeated denial for weeks by the company that they did anything wrong they finally gave in and offered me some cheesy $50 aero bars for my inconvenience, but I never got them. So now Im stuck with a bike I pretty much didnt order and didnt want, but I paid for. U-buyit.com, what a scam.


----------



## papainct1

dleonard-3 said:


> I've got nothing but bad to report on my Gavin purchase so far. I ordered a Nouvo for my wife, and an Acele for me. Two weeks go by, and I don't hear anything about my order so I contact the seller, U-Buyit, and they inform me that the Acele is currently out of stock. They offer to sell me another Nouvo in my size, but I really wanted the Acele so I just tell them to cancel that part of the order and go ahead and ship my wife's Nouvo. Another week goes by with me checking the UPS tracking number every day, until finally it says the bike has been delivered to my front porch. I call my wife who has the day off and ask her if the bike is there, and she says no. I told her to check the porch, and there it is. The UPS guy didn't even ring the doorbell. He just threw the box out of the truck and got the hell out of there. Anyway, my wife opened the box and immediately found that the rear wheel was taco'd in the box. When I got home I checked it out, and it looked like someone had stacked a 55 gallon drum on the side of the box...........well that explains that. I contacted UPS & filed a damaged package claim, and I emailed the seller. They responded by asking for photos of the damaged items, so I unpacked everything to do a damage inventory. I found that the frame was also bent, and the front wheel was also bent and needed to be re-trued. Another week went by and UPS finally called me and asked that the bike be re-packaged and ready to be picked up the next day. Not a problem. They picked it up the next day and left my wife with a receipt. I checked my credit card account and found that the seller had charged me for both bikes, so I emailed the seller to please refund the money for the bike that was cancelled. I got no response, so I called my credit card and after explaining everything to three different people, they said they would credit the entire amount back to my account and they would work with the seller if anything else was needed. So overall, I got nothing but headaches and wasted time. And I still don't have the bike I want.


Seems you got screwed just like me. I purchased a Gavin Acele bike March, 2011 from u-buyit.com, Hoze Enterprises, because I thought it was a good deal and just what I had wanted after looking at the listed specs and the detailed closeup pictures they showed of the bike. It was $590 and included a helmet. To my surprise when I got the bike many if not really most of the components on the bike were not at all as listed and shown on the website, pretty much the only thing that came as listed was the color. Oh, and I got the helmet over 6 weeks later but they sent the wrong size, lol. When I tried to straighten this all out with customer service I was told I could return the bike if I wasn't happy but I would not only have to pay the shipping for the return but also a 15% restocking fee, over $100 outa my pocket. So they advertize one thing, ship another, and then make money on it no matter what they send? After repeated denial for weeks by the company that they did anything wrong they finally gave in and offered me some cheesy $50 aero bars for my inconvenience, but I never got them. So now Im stuck with a bike I pretty much didnt order and didnt want, but I paid for. U-buyit.com, what a scam.


----------



## papainct1

Le Wrench said:


> Call me a cynical old coot, but of course this is all speculation...
> 
> New members with just "1" post all post glowing replies to Gavin bikes who happen to find this thread?
> 
> Lifeover with 2,586 post mentions and questions the quality of a Gavin bike weld, and then presto chango... a new member registers in 3 hours that happens to be a certified welder and a Gavin happy bike customer who then vouches for the weld quality of the frame?
> 
> Like I said, I can't say for sure that these post are planned replies, but I am just saying.
> I used to work for a website company and the marketing dept hired internet street teams and viral marketers to infiltrate forum messageboards. This just looks very familar. The verbose and glowing testimonials, no photos of the actual product, specific replies to critical posts, members with just 1 or 2 posts with new registration dates, etc...
> 
> If I am wrong, then ignore my cynical thought and my apologies.
> If I am right, then you need to be suave about going about this.


Yah, be cynical. I wont praise this bike but mostly not the seller. I purchased a Gavin Acele bike March, 2011 from u-buyit.com, Hoze Enterprises, because I thought it was a good deal and just what I had wanted after looking at the listed specs and the detailed closeup pictures they showed of the bike. It was $590 and included a helmet. To my surprise when I got the bike many if not really most of the components on the bike were not at all as listed and shown on the website, pretty much the only thing that came as listed was the color. Oh, and I got the helmet over 6 weeks later but they sent the wrong size, lol. When I tried to straighten this all out with customer service I was told I could return the bike if I wasn't happy but I would not only have to pay the shipping for the return but also a 15% restocking fee, over $100 outa my pocket. So they advertize one thing, ship another, and then make money on it no matter what they send? After repeated denial for weeks by the company that they did anything wrong they finally gave in and offered me some cheesy $50 aero bars for my inconvenience, but I never got them. So now Im stuck with a bike I pretty much didnt order and didnt want, but I paid for. U-buyit.com, what a scam.


----------



## Eisentraut

MountainExpress said:


> I have been on 2 wheels since 1968, but never once worked for Gavin cycles. If they wanted someone to join their team I'd be happy, since the entire cycling world knows that current bikes have become laughable in price terms. Everyone knows this but few have courage to admit it. The zoom factor on advertising material has gone to childish lengths in recent decades. Everyone also knows that a great rider will do well anyway. A well-prepared athlete will prevail, the truly talented will soar. The bike is just a conveyance. Lance rides stock by the way (I had to say that. That fine man has become a cipher, as if great tourists before him never existed. The "wanker" factor in public relations is also too high. We should tell them to their faces: "you are full of merde.")
> True riders know I speak with whole heart on these matters. The rest are yuppies on pricey puppies.
> 
> Now, go climb over K2 on your 1910 steel-framed Ornithopter or bust.


Say what you will about "expensive bikes" but keep in mind that people are into bikes for many reasons. The reason some bikes are very expensive is that these companies invest and push new technologies that move the bicycling world forward. Not everyone is in it just to get from point A to point B and if you are that type of rider that's great too. If it weren't for companies like Colonago, BMC, Trek, Specialized etc. we would still be riding dutch haulers that weigh 60 lbs and the recreational aspect would be dead. Companies like Gavin just buy odds and ends from companies that knock off the technology developed by more reputable companies and sell to a less savvy bike purchaser who is looking for a deal on a bike. When I spend 10K on a bike it's to support the companies that move the technology that improve bicycling for everyone in time. Companies like Gavin are the bottom feeders just making a buck by advertising technologies that they themselves don't even understand or had anything to do with developing. China right now is full of these companies that produce frames on the cheap by knocking off someone else's technology and this is what you support by buying these products. Many of the major manufacturers have also gone to China to take advantage of the cost savings on the lower end models they produce (Trek, Specialized) but the difference is that they are the ones that oversee the the use of the technology that they themselves paid to develope.
I fully understand that 10K is way beyond most peoples budget for a bike but you can find many used bikes for less money from companies that have more of an interest in moving bicycling forward and not just making a buck. Personally I want to invest in the future of the companies that move the sport that I enjoy forward but I also understand not everyone shares my view or even cares but thats reality so when you see a guy on an expensive bike, thank him for helping you enjoy that knock off you are so proud of getting for next to nothing.


----------



## dleonard-3

*I'm willing to give it one more try.*

Although Gavin has had some bad reviews because of bad sellers (U-BuyIt), I'm willing to give it one last try. I've heard that RoadBikeOutlet will have a large shipment of Gavin Lineas in early June. Supposedly, they will have four different setups at prices ranging from $850 to $1000. RoadBikeOutlet as a seller seems to have a little better reputation than U-BuyIt, so as soon as they get the bikes in, I will be placing an order for two of them - one for me, and one for my wife. I'll check in here to let everyone who's interested know :idea:how things work out.


----------



## papainct1

Ventruck said:


> . . .what?


Dont count on parting anything out, you never know what you may get. I purchased a Gavin Acele from U-Buyit.com, I bought it because of the components listed and illistrated in their photos on the website not because of their generic factory chinese frame. I got a big surprise when it was delivered. The following components were not delivered as shown or listed: handlebars, stem, stem spacers, brakes, hubs, rims, spokes, derailler hanger, skewers, seat post clamp, and bike decals. Plus, it came with a hole in a tube and the free helmet was the wrong size. I tried getting it resolved with U-Buyit.com but they told me if I didnt like the bike I could return it at my cost and pay a 15% restocking fee. It seems when you buy a Gavin you're just buying any old bike with whatever parts they pick off of a shelf that they get cheap at the time and a Gavin sticker slopped on it. Gavin? I would NEVER recommend it to anyone unless you dont care what you pay for, just want any old bike delivered with 2 wheels. :mad2:


----------



## papainct1

dleonard-3 said:


> Although Gavin has had some bad reviews because of bad sellers (U-BuyIt), I'm willing to give it one last try. I've heard that RoadBikeOutlet will have a large shipment of Gavin Lineas in early June. Supposedly, they will have four different setups at prices ranging from $850 to $1000. RoadBikeOutlet as a seller seems to have a little better reputation than U-BuyIt, so as soon as they get the bikes in, I will be placing an order for two of them - one for me, and one for my wife. I'll check in here to let everyone who's interested know :idea:how things work out.


Wow, listen to you, youve got the inside scoop on what bikes are coming in and when at an online bicycle retailer, and the differant models and price ranges too, before they become available. Now that really is an "inside scoop". Hey you got any of those "inside scoops" or "Ive heard"'s with the stock market? Oh wait.... you're not associated with Gavin or RoadBikeOutlet.Com, now are you? LOL, give me a break, but sure, you get back to us to let us know how it worked out..


----------



## papainct1

papainct1 said:


> Wow, listen to you, youve got the inside scoop on what bikes are coming in and when at an online bicycle retailer, and the differant models and price ranges too, before they become available. Now that really is an "inside scoop". Hey you got any of those "inside scoops" or "Ive heard"'s with the stock market? Oh wait.... you're not associated with Gavin or RoadBikeOutlet.Com, now are you? LOL, give me a break, but sure, you get back to us to let us know how it worked out..


All I know is that I bought a Gavin Acele for almost $600 from U-Buyit.com and didn’t get the bike shown and specified. The parts listed and photos on their site were a much different thing than what came on the bike. The bike came with a Gavin Acele sticker on it but more than 50% of the components were different and of course not of a better quality but just the opposite than what I thought I was getting and had paid for, Why else then would I be *****in? I got screwed buying a Gavin and Im sure lot of others have and will.:mad2:


----------



## the_don

papainct1 said:


> All I know is that I bought a Gavin Acele for almost $600 from U-Buyit.com and didn&#146;t get the bike shown and specified. The parts listed and photos on their site were a much different thing than what came on the bike. The bike came with a Gavin Acele sticker on it but more than 50% of the components were different and of course not of a better quality but just the opposite than what I thought I was getting and had paid for, Why else then would I be *****in? I got screwed buying a Gavin and Im sure lot of others have and will.:mad2:


You're not a happy camper are you?

Sounds like the dodgy reseller screwed you over, not the manufacturer. 

On the Gavin website, they only list the other company that actually gave good service, so hopefully they have disassociated themselves with the bad company. 

Surely your credit card company can get your money back? They didn't sell what they said they would.


----------



## dleonard-3

papainct1 said:


> Wow, listen to you, youve got the inside scoop on what bikes are coming in and when at an online bicycle retailer, and the differant models and price ranges too, before they become available. Now that really is an "inside scoop". Hey you got any of those "inside scoops" or "Ive heard"'s with the stock market? Oh wait.... you're not associated with Gavin or RoadBikeOutlet.Com, now are you? LOL, give me a break, but sure, you get back to us to let us know how it worked out..


I asked the questions of when they would be available again and how much they would cost on roadbikeoutlet's facebook page - and they gave me the answers. Who would've thought?


----------



## papainct1

the_don said:


> You're not a happy camper are you?
> 
> Sounds like the dodgy reseller screwed you over, not the manufacturer.
> 
> On the Gavin website, they only list the other company that actually gave good service, so hopefully they have disassociated themselves with the bad company.
> 
> Surely your credit card company can get your money back? They didn't sell what they said they would.


So youre trying to tell me its U-Buyit.com that took off and replaced the parts of my Gavin that are shown on the website and replaced them with differant and cheaper parts after they themselves bought the bike from roadbikeoutlet.com? I gotta tell you, Im fed up with the whole thing, Gavin, roadbikeoutlet and U-buyit and theres nothing anyone can say to change my opinion or stand, unless somebody wants to compensate me for false advertising and consumer fraud.


----------



## the_don

dleonard-3 said:


> Well, RoadBikeOutlet has the Gavin Linea in stock and ready to ship. I checked out the features of these new 2011 Lineas, and needless to say, I am NOT impressed..... Not one bit. These things are priced at $950 for the one with crap components, and $1050 for the one with Shimano 105/tiagra components. That's quite a price jump from last year ($850). Plus, they changed out the frame to one that looks like a generic painted frame. So for an extra $100 to $200 you will get an ugly frame with crap components, or the same ugly frame with decent components. Either way, I'm not interested any more. Even the Acele has had the color changed to some fugly light olive green.
> 
> I don't own any Gavin bikes, only Diamondback and Trek so far. It doesn't look like I'll be buying any Gavin bikes either. There......that should make all you doubters a little more clear.


Is dleonard papacint??

Same angry writing style, and weird how he wrote the last line, unless it is the same person logging in with different accounts to make it look like other people agree with him.


----------



## dleonard-3

Well, RoadBikeOutlet has the Gavin Linea in stock and ready to ship. I checked out the features of these new 2011 Lineas, and needless to say, I am NOT impressed..... Not one bit. These things are priced at $950 for the one with crap components, and $1050 for the one with Shimano 105/tiagra components. That's quite a price jump from last year ($850). Plus, they changed out the frame to one that looks like a generic painted frame. So for an extra $100 to $200 you will get an ugly frame with crap components, or the same ugly frame with decent components. Either way, I'm not interested any more. Even the Acele has had the color changed to some fugly light olive green.

I don't own any Gavin bikes, only Diamondback and Trek so far. It doesn't look like I'll be buying any Gavin bikes either. There......that should make all you doubters a little more clear.


----------



## dleonard-3

the_don - You seem a little paranoid. Do you make it a habit of accusing EVERYONE of something? Some of us are just giving opinions, and informing people of our experiences. If I came across as angry, well, I guess I'm a little frustrated, but not angry.

My name is Don Leonard and I am not affiliated with Gavin Bikes, RoadBikeOutlet, or papacint. I'm just a guy that is getting into biking and trying to participate in a forum.

I've heard that smoking pot causes paranoia in some people........just say no.


----------



## dahut

dleonard-3 said:


> the_don - You seem a little paranoid. Do you make it a habit of accusing EVERYONE of something? Some of us are just giving opinions, and informing people of our experiences. If I came across as angry, well, I guess I'm a little frustrated, but not angry.
> 
> My name is Don Leonard and I am not affiliated with Gavin Bikes, RoadBikeOutlet, or papacint. I'm just a guy that is getting into biking and trying to participate in a forum.
> 
> I've heard that smoking pot causes paranoia in some people........just say no.


I ride a Gavin Acele 100 miles a week, minimum. It is my current commuter ride. 
That's right, I commute on a stock, $700 road bike.

I've upgraded the front derailleur with a 105... the price was right. The original Tiagra worked fine, though. 
The Tiagra brifters still feel a little dodgy to me, but in the year I've ridden the thing, they haven't failed. 
I'm now on other tires than the originals, but the chain is still stock. I clean and lube it often and don't honk on it much. 
_(I'm 54... climbing the hoods and standing on the crank is not really my bag. When I do, however, nothing goes wrong.)_

So, what has failed, because it's a a Gavin? Nothing.
What has failed, because of cheap quality kit? Nothing.

Sorry, no lurid horror stories about defective, knock-off brand junk here. 
I did replace the seat, because the stock seat fits only skinny, 15 year olds. Does that count?

From my experience, the Acele is just another asian factory bike. There are a gazillion of them out there, with all sorts of names. Some of the names are big ones, too.

What did I get for my money?

- I have a robust enough frame, with a somewhat bland paint job. 
So far no cracks, no separations, no blobs of paint falling off.
- I got a carbon aero fork.
It's black and looks cools as hell. I don't know if it absorbs shocks and "road buzz" like they say. But I like it.
- I have off the shelf components possessed of adequate quality.
It's the same gear the name brands gush poetically over.... Tiagra/105/FSA/Tektro. Nothing revolutionary, everything works.
- The wheels are passable and have yet to go out of whack.
They are plain in appearance, but so far remain true and without inherent problems.

I could have paid $1200 for a Giant or Trek and gotten the same level of usefulness. Some people will be offended that I didn't. I completely understand that.

But I didn't. That's all - I didn't.


----------



## the_don

dleonard-3 said:


> the_don - You seem a little paranoid. Do you make it a habit of accusing EVERYONE of something? Some of us are just giving opinions, and informing people of our experiences. If I came across as angry, well, I guess I'm a little frustrated, but not angry.
> 
> My name is Don Leonard and I am not affiliated with Gavin Bikes, RoadBikeOutlet, or papacint. I'm just a guy that is getting into biking and trying to participate in a forum.
> 
> I've heard that smoking pot causes paranoia in some people........just say no.


I don't think you are affiliated with Gavin bikes, you are bashing them and I just called you out on having 2 accounts. 

I heard that mental retardation causes cases of stupidity like the one you experienced above...... Just say Doh!!!!!


----------



## Cagolddigger

*RoadBikeOutlet ~BEWARE!!!*

I would like to leave a brief review of my experience with this company (Roadbikeoutlet).

First I am of limited $$$. I saw them on ebay and their great ratings. They were within the price range I was wanting and being a beginner I didn't want to fork big $$$ right away.

Ordered the bike and it was scratched (not from shipping), but from where components were attached (near brakes, shifters, etc.) Not too big of a deal. I took it down to my LBS to assembled completely and to give it the once over. I go to pick it up and they tell me they sent the wrong size handle bars (.4cm too small) and wouldn't tighten properly. My option, buy a new set from my LBS or have the company send new ones. I opted for the company to fix their screw up.

I contacted roadbikeoutlet (by email & phone) they said they didn't have touch-up paint for the scratches and would give me a $10 credit (big whoop). As far as the handle bars, they said they would ship out the correct size and the grip tape. I waited two days for an email confirmation or phone call. Nothing. I did receive an ebay email to revise my review of their service ( I gave them a poor rating on the initial review). I decided to wait to give the new review after receiving the proper replacement parts and that they were the appropriate ones.

Another day or two passes and still nothing! I call. They said they wouldn't send the new parts till I gave them a positive review on ebay. Ummm EXTORTION? Anyway, I finally convinced them to send what I needed and got them yesterday. The bars fit, but they sent me the wrong color tape (plus just rubber tape. No adhesive tape.) 

No apology! No compensation for the costs incurred for 2 bike assemblies at the LBS ($40 each) and no sign of any credit to my account. I contacted ebay and filed an extortion complaint and hope they will resolve the problem.

Buyer beware!


----------



## the_don

Did you create another account and make up a fake story again?

Let's see photos of this!

It seems impossible that they would send the wrong size bars.


----------



## dahut

the_don said:


> Did you create another account and make up a fake story again?
> 
> Let's see photos of this!
> 
> It seems impossible that they would send the wrong size bars.


At this price point, for this sort of bike, I didn't think there WERE "wrong sized" bars.

This single episode strikes me as a flyer.


----------



## Cagolddigger

the_don said:


> Did you create another account and make up a fake story again?
> 
> Let's see photos of this!
> 
> It seems impossible that they would send the wrong size bars.


Not sure what your talking about.
It may seem weird that out of the blue someone posts (a post such as this) after just registering.
I have been wronged by this company in many ways and I wanted to spread the word about their terrible customer service, their extortion tactics to fix problems, and their mediocre product I purchased.
I am a triathlete and I believe we all (road racers & triathletes alike) need to informed when a company treats their customers the way myself and others have been. If an online review search is done, you will see I'm not the only one.
I apologize for not introducing myself first, but my mission right now is to inform the biking community of this company.
I am a frequent poster on (beginnertriathlete and other triathlon sites).
Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## FrmrRngr

Hello all! Don't want to get in the middle of the bickering, I just want to introduce myself. I live here in St. Augustine, FL and found out that there was a bike company here. I bought my first road bike there, a Gavin Acele, and so far I love it. I am a newbie in every sense of the word when it comes to road riding, but I'm learning quickly. I am a bigger guy (read: FAT) and wanted to get back into exercising after having reconstructive surgery on my shoulder (no more weightlifting). I previously rode a mountain bike and decided I had to make a switch. The Acele is performing well for me and I am working my way up to doing the MS 150 next year. I ride about 90-120 miles a week now and will work my way up to a century ride by Spring I hope. This is my first road bike so I can't say how well the components compare to other bikes, but I truly enjoy the Acele and I would recommend it to any other un-savvy noobs. Things I will be changing on it: The front derailleur because someone told me I should, The wheels, again, because I was told that I should. My weight, because I plan to keep riding and get myself back in fighting form. As for my experience with Road Bike Outlet, it was a simple purchase so I didn't get a chance to evaluate the customer service. they did sell me the bike though so I'm happy. I hope this helps people looking for an inexpensive starter bike. If you want decent quality without spending a fortune, The Acele is a great buy.


----------



## dleonard-3

Be prepared for some of these guys to start calling B.S. on your post. I'm not, I bought the cheaper Nouvo and my wife bought a Corsa a while ago and we're both very happy with them. No problems at all. The set up nicely and ride so nice. They feel like they coast up hill.


----------



## FrmrRngr

I agree. I 'm new so I may not know all of the nuances, but I like the feel of my bike, and after riding my Gary Fisher mountain bike on the road, the Acele feels like a dream. I'm not saying that others haven't had bad experiences, I'm just sharing mine. I'm new to riding and my bike makes me feel like I'm up there with the intermediate guys with the flashy bikes. If people want to complain about their bike or experience, so be it, everyone has that right. If someone has useful advice for a newbie about a bike I already own, I will be thrilled to here it. I'm not getting rid of my bike and buying a $2000 bike because someone else has a gripe, and I'm not going to tell someone to give up their $2000 and get one like mine because I like it. I'm here to learn and share. I appreciate your input about your bikes dleonard-3, it's always good to hear that others are having the same experience. Enjoy!


----------



## papainct1

*Gavin replies*

Something made me log on and look at this thread... I gotta tell you people can be jerks, its on the verge of funny. So now to clear things up, although Im sure it wont seeing these reply posts. I posted in my name only, Papainct1, there was no need to make multiple log ins, who cares. I posted originally because u-buyit.com screwed me over when I bought a Gavin bike from them, I was angry and felt others should know and to be aware if thinking of doing business with them, I never went to these forums before but found them as good a place as any to get the word of warning out. My point, maybe I didnt get it across very well was not about how crappy the Gavin bike was but that u-buyit made false advertising of what I was purchasing. They showed detailed pictures and listed parts that were not on my bike when it arrived. My desision to buy this bike was all based on this, what was attached to the frame, and I didnt get what I ordered and what I paid for. If I knew what I really was getting I most likely would have purchased one of the other bikes I had been choosing between, so yah Im still ticked off and think I should be, I got scammed. Lets say you ordered a car from a dealer and they gave you a list of its options before you ordered it, you then paid for it in full but then it was delivered almost completly differant, nearly everything on the options list was differant and/or downgraded but the dealership said it was still the "same model" car so too bad unless you want to pay them extra money, say maybe 25% of the price to take it back. Im done, you guys fight amonst yourself. I was just trying to help someone from getting screwed.


----------



## mobilesleepy

All this drama over a crappy bike company.


----------



## Skwirl

Eisentraut said:


> Say what you will about "expensive bikes" but keep in mind that people are into bikes for many reasons. The reason some bikes are very expensive is that these companies invest and push new technologies that move the bicycling world forward. Not everyone is in it just to get from point A to point B and if you are that type of rider that's great too. If it weren't for companies like Colonago, BMC, Trek, Specialized etc. we would still be riding dutch haulers that weigh 60 lbs and the recreational aspect would be dead. Companies like Gavin just buy odds and ends from companies that knock off the technology developed by more reputable companies and sell to a less savvy bike purchaser who is looking for a deal on a bike. When I spend 10K on a bike it's to support the companies that move the technology that improve bicycling for everyone in time. Companies like Gavin are the bottom feeders just making a buck by advertising technologies that they themselves don't even understand or had anything to do with developing. China right now is full of these companies that produce frames on the cheap by knocking off someone else's technology and this is what you support by buying these products. Many of the major manufacturers have also gone to China to take advantage of the cost savings on the lower end models they produce (Trek, Specialized) but the difference is that they are the ones that oversee the the use of the technology that they themselves paid to develope.
> I fully understand that 10K is way beyond most peoples budget for a bike but you can find many used bikes for less money from companies that have more of an interest in moving bicycling forward and not just making a buck. Personally I want to invest in the future of the companies that move the sport that I enjoy forward but I also understand not everyone shares my view or even cares but thats reality so when you see a guy on an expensive bike, thank him for helping you enjoy that knock off you are so proud of getting for next to nothing.


geez... Way to crap all over people that want to get into the sport, but don't quite have the money to buy your cutting edge brand names.
Even if they DID develop the technology themselves, and even if companies like Gavin ARE just making a quick buck with mediocre products bought second hand, they definitely seem to provide a way for people with tighter budgets to enjoy the same sport you do. 

Sorry that I can't afford to enjoy the finer things in life; it pains me that it's such a bother to you.


----------



## Ventruck

Skwirl said:


> geez... Way to crap all over people that want to get into the sport, but don't quite have the money to buy your cutting edge brand names.
> Even if they DID develop the technology themselves, and even if companies like Gavin ARE just making a quick buck with mediocre products bought second hand, they definitely seem to provide a way for people with tighter budgets to enjoy the same sport you do.
> 
> Sorry that I can't afford to enjoy the finer things in life; it pains me that it's such a bother to you.


You brought back a thread about an irrelevant bike company people stopped caring to criticize.


----------



## Skwirl

Ah sorry. Was just researching specific bikes. This thread came up. Started informative, but turned into the users being d-bags. Frustrating when one is simply trying to get advice. I didn't realize it was an old thread. >.<


----------



## MRTRIPLETAIL

This thread is quite entertaining! I purchased a Gavin Durus circa 2011. Could have bought any bike $wise but i am a recreational rider, do it for fun and cardio. No bike clothing, try to wear a helmet sometimes....this bike has been great for me. No problems at all after i removed the pedal shoe holder things. Just registered here after i was reading the bike reviews out of curiosity. Anyone out there like me should buy this bike and max out your personal IRA, much better idea IMHO. And don't believe carbon comes from overseas....we are all carbon based.


----------

